# Orlando Magic vs. Houston Rockets Game Thread



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*TNT: McGrady+Francis vs Former teams @ Orlando*

What do you expect to see?

McGrady drops 30+
McGrady drops 40+
McGrady drops 50+
McGrady drops 60+


Dwight dunk on Yao
Steve dunk on Yao
Dwight Block Yao
Dwight Block Tmac
Francis Block Yao
Francis Block Tmac
Hill Defending Tmac
Jameer Nelson school reece gaines back to back forcing 3TO off steals....lmao


Magic win

Rockets win

Yao Dances in halftime

Garrity dunk :lmao:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

McGrady 30+

Jameer Nelson school reece gaines back to back forcing 3TO off steals

Orlando win


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: TNT: McGrady+Francis vs Former teams @ Orlando*

McGrady drops 40+

Steve dunk on Yao

Magic win

Yao Dances in halftime


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Dwight dunk on Yao
Steve dunk on Yao
Hill dunk on Yao


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

T-Mac dunks on Yao


----------



## JackTheWrapper (Jul 4, 2003)

Is Grant Hill even playing tonight...


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JackTheWrapper</b>!
> Is Grant Hill even playing tonight...


Yes


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Prediction: Someone will bump this.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

TMac will score 50 or die trying. He seems to be very bitter about the way Orlando handled his situation this summer. This is must see TV man. I think the game really needs this kind of a backdrop because the Rockets are just god awful to watch the rest of the time.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Am I the only person that is completely clueless as to why Orlando fans Boo him?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Johnny Davis will dunk on Yao.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: TNT: McGrady+Francis vs Former teams @ Orlando*

T-Mac 20+ 

The Orlando Magic dunk on Yao...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Thursday January 20, 2005
Orlando Magic vs. Houston Rockets, 8:00 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | Turkoglu  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato 

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie  | D. Christie | P. Garrity 












Houston Rockets 
Coached by: Jeff Van Gundy

Projected Starting Lineup:




































D. Wesley  |B. Sura | T. McGrady  | J. Howard | Y. Ming

Key Reserves:






















J. Barry  | D. Mutombo | A. Barrett  



Key Matchup:















The Franchise vs. T-Mac


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I think this could be a promising game for the Magic with them winning in sizable fashion. The Magic are 7-1 at home against Western Conference opponants, making them heavy favorites in this game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> Am I the only person that is completely clueless as to why Orlando fans Boo him?


Probably because he admitted he slacked off for part of the season last year. And also, he made some comments that were more or less directed at John Weisbrod but I think were taken against Orlando.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Tmac is going to look to go off bigtime, as will Francis. Tmac will probably win that battle, but Orlando's style is a tough style for Yao to play against. Our bigs need to get him running on every possession and Orlando should be able to take this one.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Rockets at Magic, 8

WHERE: TD Waterhouse Centre.

RECORDS: Magic 21-16, Rockets 20-19.

BROADCAST: TV -- TNT; Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO), Spanish-language 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: Grant Hill is bothered by that sore right wrist, and he didn't practice Wednesday. He said he will play tonight, but he still went to have magnetic resonance imaging. The results were negative. The Magic will continue with Hedo Turkoglu in the starting lineup, using Doug Christie in reserve. Christie will be tested early when he comes in to guard Tracy McGrady.

ROCKETS UPDATE: Houston, searching for help at point guard, signed Rod Strickland, 38, on Wednesday. Strickland played part of last season with the Magic. From their trade with the Magic last summer, the Rockets already dealt Tyronn Lue. Reece Gaines is buried on the bench. The Rockets have lost their past two games.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: It's a later- than-normal start, but the doors at TD Waterhouse Centre will open early, at 6:30 p.m. The reason is a show at the Bob Carr Performing Arts Centre, which will create a traffic problem. Watch McGrady closely. He's still worth the price of admission.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

For me, this is the top 3 games of the season.

Rockets 98, Magic 96

If Wesley shuts down Hedo 3 pointer.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Tracy McGrady admitted that he slacked off at times during his final season with the Magic. The NBA's two-time reigning scoring champion doesn't figure to let up one bit in his return to Orlando with the Houston Rockets. 
After averaging 28.0 points per game during Orlando's dismal 21-61 campaign, McGrady was shipped off to Houston in the blockbuster deal that brought All-Star guard Steve Francis to the Magic. 

Though he left Orlando less than amicably, McGrady stirred up even more trouble for himself when he claimed in a recent Sports Illustrated article that he hadn't always given his all during last season, ``slacking off'' as the losses mounted. 

Orlando coach Johnny Davis took exception to McGrady's comments. 

``It saddened me to hear that, because I had been around Tracy for four years,'' Davis said Wednesday. ``As a competitor, no matter what the situation is, no matter how dire the situation may seem, it's just foreign to me to ever give up and not give total effort.'' 

McGrady claimed his remarks were misinterpreted. 

``When I said I was slacking up and wasn't into every game, I didn't mean I didn't try,'' McGrady said. ``I was trying to say I had become frustrated. The losing was bothering me and I got very frustrated. I mean, if any guy really slacks up, there's no way he's going to score 28 points a game.'' 

Orlando fans aren't likely to accept McGrady's explanation by the time he takes the floor Thursday night. 

``There will be a lot of boos, because some people don't understand all the things that happened,'' McGrady said. ``But there will be some cheering me too. I still have a lot of friends there.'' 

With McGrady gone, the Magic have already matched last year's win total, achieving the feat with Tuesday's 103-101 victory over defending champion Detroit. Meanwhile, McGrady is getting his points (24.9 per game), but the Rockets are a disappointing 20-19 -- two games worse than Orlando. 

After putting together an impressive four-game win streak that included victories over Dallas and San Antonio, Houston has dropped consecutive games, including Tuesday's 87-74 setback to Indiana. 

LINK


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> If Wesley shuts down Hedo 3 pointer.



:laugh: 

I think Hedo is more likely to shut down Hedo's 3 pointer than Wesley is. Hedo can easily shoot over Wesley. We're talking 6'10" and maybe 6'2".


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Johnny Davis will dunk on Yao.



Funny, and could possibly happen...........well, it could.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic are 7-1 at home against Western Conference teams this year.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

How do you go for a pump fake on someone 7'6 ???


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Great start!  

It'd be nice if the Magic did anything even resembling setting up their offense. And maybe play a little defense on the other end if that's not too much to ask.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

look at yao gettin out there and helping double up francis! he's playin with some passion tonight, good to see.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao w/ 2 fouls again in first Q :no:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic need to do a much better job on the defensive glass. They've allowed way too many second chances for the Rockets so far, between the 5 offensive rebounds they've allowed and the one Juwan Howard airball off of Tony Battie's head and out of bounds.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> The Magic need to do a much better job on the defensive glass. They've allowed way too many second chances for the Rockets so far, between the 5 offensive rebounds they've allowed and the one Juwan Howard airball off of Tony Battie's head and out of bounds.


i was just about to say, where are all the offensive rebounds coming from, houston is statistically the worst offensive rebounding team in the league


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

One of Yao's foul is really Howard's fault. The guy didn't help Yao on defense while Yao picked up the foul trying to cover Howard's a**.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Christie is doing a great job on T-Mac... Seems to be revitalized over in Orlando... He's a beast on D!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yao's just having his way against freakin DeClercq. If only they hadn't given Cato 3 bogus fouls to force him out of the game. Because Yao missed the dunk, it must've been a foul.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

NBA Forum thread:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1821063


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Is Ewing trying to edge his way into a head coaching job?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lol at stevie going for the dunk after the whisle was blown and got denied by the rim  . How bout that runner he made spinning the ball of the backboard? that was amazing


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

hahahahah tmac is great


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wow, i just saw the hottest girl in a pink shirt a couple rows back when the players were walking to the locker room. one of you orlandoites go kidnap her for me.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ridiculous call to take away that dunk from Howard. The ball was clearly off the rim, no way it was offensive interference. 

The Magic did fine on offense for most of the first half, they just couldn't keep the Rockets from getting second and third chance points. It didn't help that they were in the penalty half way through the quarter either.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Triple-Double Watch:

Bob Sura- 10 Points, 6 Assists, 5 Rebounds
Steve Francis- 12 Points, 5 Rebounds, 4 Assists


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Dwight is getting frustrated already with Stevie. When he rolls off a pick and is standing wide open and Francis decides to go 1 on 3. I wonder how long it will be before Howard slaps some sense into him.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Yao's just having his way against freakin DeClercq. If only they hadn't given Cato 3 bogus fouls to force him out of the game. Because Yao missed the dunk, it must've been a foul.


Yao scored on almost all possessions but didnt get the ball 
enough. This is the kind of game that Yao should go for 40 pts.
Van Gundy's dumb.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

The Magic can definetly win this game, their a better uptempo team at Houston and they should fair better at this pace over 4 quarters.

I think having Hill there has helped Francis alot as far as decision making goes. The only thing he has to cut out is coming down the floor and immediately going on one. The guy dribbles more than anyone I've ever seen, I mean does he really need 17 dribbles to get off his jumper?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Yao's finally playing well. Made one BIG run-stopping basket. About F'N time he did something. Now, if only he could rebound better.

T-mac's playing way too passive. Y create so many open shots for ur teammates when u know they aren't gonna make it? Just jack it up or take it to the basket.

Juwon Howard still sucks. Sura still dribbles too much and I don't know if i'm the only one who notices this, but he seriously ignores T-mac on O. 

Francis is the only one doing much for the Rockets. 

Good game so far. Crowd's into it.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I think the Magic are going to have to do what the Wolves did with Marbury and that is trade him. Marbury slowed Garnett from developing and I'm afraid Francis is doing that to Howard too. Just do what the Raps have done with Bosh and build around Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd like to see Orlando go small on the Rockets. Yao excels playing bigger, slower guys like Cato and DeClerq. Put Dwight on him and have Dwight run his butt off with Francis, Christie, Hill, and Hedo on the court.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic played a pretty poor first half and didn't seem to get any of the breaks. For example the play where Hill took it to the hole, thought he got fouled but there was no call and while Hill was on the ground his man was knocking down a 3 on the other end. 5 point swing right there. I can definitely see the Magic pulling this game out.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Bob Scruba is owning us. As for Francis, pass the damn ball.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

You guys hate on Sura A LOT but I'd sure love him on my team he is a pretty damn good ballplayer


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

Can they pass the ball to Yao? It's getting ridiculous. This guy 
is getting position, open, and shooting 6-6.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

for some reason Sura doesn't even look at Yao most of the time...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

A very nice un-called offensive foul by Juwan Howard.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If that's not an offensive foul I don't know what is. Bull ****. Juwan Howard goes up and pushes Cato away with his arm and somehow the basket counts and he gets a free throw? I don't think so.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Francis wins the dribbling contest.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

So good to see Garrity in the game. :hurl:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This is turning out to be an awful game for the Magic. No defense whatsoever. They simply can not stop the Rockets. Some ****ty officiating hasn't helped, but they've played really poorly defensively. Even their offense started to slow down and look rather sluggish at times in the 3rd quarter there.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

Looks like Yao is back from the Flu! he did lose 12LBs afterall. Been active the last 2 games, and there's is something wrong w/ the Rockets when a scrub like Juwan Howard is always taking more shots than Yao.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Looks like that wrist is really killing Grant Hill. Not a very nice facial expression after the dunk.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like another 4 year injury for Hill.

this is supposed to be funny.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lol at yao stopping the fight
All i can think of is jin rapping ' STEVE FRANCIS GON LEARN CHINESE'

Dont you think that yao's best friend was francis, and he showed him the wonders of like black chicks and stuff


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

T-Mac should be suspended for one game automatically because he went on the court when Francis and Sura were jawing to break it up.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*strangled*

for some reason i still feel that orlando is still very alive in this game, even though they are down like 10 with seven minutes to go. lets see if tmac chokes this one away.



> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Looks like another 4 year injury for Hill.


:laugh:


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Lol at yao stopping the fight
> All i can think of is jin rapping ' STEVE FRANCIS GON LEARN CHINESE'
> 
> Dont you think that yao's best friend was francis, and he showed him the wonders of like black chicks and stuff


Yao likes Francis much more than Tmac. Francis is always a good buddy.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Jon Barry and David Wesley showing why Houston brought them in. Great in transition. 

SamtheMan, I think it was the other way around, with Yao taking Francis to some special Chinese massage parlours.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Looks like another 4 year injury for Hill.


Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> T-Mac should be suspended for one game automatically because he went on the court when Francis and Sura were jawing to break it up.


I was surprised the crowd didn't make a big fuss about it.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Jon Barry and David Wesley showing why Houston brought them in. Great in transition.
> 
> SamtheMan, I think it was the other way around, with Yao taking Francis to some special Chinese massage parlours.


hahahaha I can just see francis getting a massage and then teaching yao about rap and escalades


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

uh oh, it's detroit/indiana all over again.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> T-Mac should be suspended for one game automatically because he went on the court when Francis and Sura were jawing to break it up.


well he was actually at the scorers table, not on the bench. and also it can't really be classified as a fight, so it's no different from players coming onto the court after a timeout to meet their teammates. maybe you were joking?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be funny?


yes, that was in fact the stated purpose of said comment.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> yes, that was in fact the stated purpose of said comment.


That was the stated purpose? Where exactly was that stated?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Man i think if Yao took 3's he'd be one of the best 3pt shooters in the league


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> That was the stated purpose? Where exactly was that stated?





> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> this is supposed to be funny.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Good job.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

thanks.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston is so quick to abandon going to Yao even when they are having good games. I would much rather isolate Yao or McGrady then have Sura overdribble and Wesley jack up shots.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

duuuummmmb foul


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Francis still likes chucking it up end of games.


Missed Fts killin them


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

this officiating is pretty bad


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The floor is full of talent. semi-stars, old stars, future stars. No scrubs (except Cato). Great game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando just couldn't get any breaks tonight and couldn't get any of the big stops when they needed them.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Francis threw himself into Yao, good no call.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Yao grabbed the ball about to shoot but saw the clock and Wesley open. but he missed that three. That was dumb foul by Christie.

Boo Birds fly as Mcgrady handles the ball. another oreb to Rockets. terrible.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

17 offensive rebounds for the Rockets. Freakin ridiculous. :upset:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Bob Sura is the most underrated player in the league.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 17 offensive rebounds for the Rockets. Freakin ridiculous. :upset:


Hey, how was the local media treating this game tonight? Cause over here in LA, when Shaq came back, it was pretty big. How bout over there in Florida?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Bob Sura is the most underrated player in the league.


Maybe, but what is more impressive is that he is playing so well on a very bum knee.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:laugh: @ Steve Francis. He throws his towel down on the floor, picks it back up and wipes his face off with it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, how was the local media treating this game tonight? Cause over here in LA, when Shaq came back, it was pretty big. How bout over there in Florida?


Lots of local writers trashing Tmac. One writer even suggestion Orlando runs a Me-Mac Kickback promotion, giving money or something back to the fans because of Tmac's admission he slacked off. Pretty funny.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Bob Sura is the most underrated player in the league.


yup i agreed on like page 3 to this


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Lots of local writers trashing Tmac. One writer even suggestion Orlando runs a Me-Mac Kickback promotion, giving money or something back to the fans because of Tmac's admission he slacked off. Pretty funny.


I was really surprised at the overwhelming boos he got the entire night. I really thought itd be 50/50.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

UGHHH...Cavs wearing some ugly unis again.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> I was really surprised at the overwhelming boos he got the entire night. I really thought itd be 50/50.


Nah, not after the SI comments. I knew it would be lots of booing.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Lots of local writers trashing Tmac. One writer even suggestion Orlando runs a Me-Mac Kickback promotion, giving money or something back to the fans because of Tmac's admission he slacked off. Pretty funny.


Pretty much. It's hilarious how the local media starts trashing him the day after he leaves, when not a week before those same guys were saying there's still hope that McGrady will stay, the Magic need to keep him, he's a Top 5 player and you can't let him go, etc.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Bob Sura is the most underrated player in the league.


He's done very well on national TV but take a look at the numbers of his other games. Terrible 3 point shooter, and can't stop any PG from penetrating. Does tend to overdribble and at times doesn't bother to look for teammates. 

On the plus side he is a very good rebounder (something Houston desperately needs) and does a great job of passing after he penetrates. One of the reasons I really wanted Houston to start pushing the ball early in the season was because our wing players (Sura, McGrady and Jackson at the time) were very good rebounders; Howard and Yao aren't the best rebounders so asking them to box out and yank down boards in a half court setting would be immediately putting Houston at a disadvantage. Now, Yao just uses his body to clear opposing big men out of the lane and Sura + TMac swoop in for the rebounds. 

A very good player, but not what I'd call underrated. He does have his flaws.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We allowed them 17 offensive rebounds and were outrebounded: 45 to 37...Rockets made 88 field, Magic 70...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Babir</b>!
> We allowed them 17 offensive rebounds and were outrebounded: 45 to 37...Rockets made 88 field, Magic 70...


Yeah, we lost this game again in the first quarter. Rockets did a great job of keeping Orlando, especially Dwight, off the boards early on.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jesus christ. I was at the game. Worst officiating I've ever seen in my entire life. Yao should have fouled out twice over. T-Mac probably would have as well. This is if we were living in a world where referees had eyes. At one point with around 5 minutes left in the 4th, they made a call that had my entire section standing & cursing at the top of their lungs, me included. Those dimbwits along with horrible free throws lost this game for us. Hell, even the score keeper was against us. He never gave us our 94th point (at least not on the scoreboard).

And why the *hell* didn't they give Dwight one of his baskets?! There was nothing wrong with the play whatsoever, and he took the points back like it was the Twilight Zone.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Our free throwing, complete lack of rebounding, and braindead zebras are the 3 reasons we lost.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> Our free throwing, complete lack of rebounding, and braindead zebras are the 3 reasons we lost.


That's funny, because when you were whining over on the Rockets board, you said the reason you lost was because the refs single handedly won Houston the game


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The game was horribly officiated, but the Magic didn't lose because of that. They lost because they let one of the worst offensive rebounding teams in the NBA get 17 ORs against them and also let them outrebound the Magic by 12. All of those 2nd change points added up to a 9 point win for the Rockets. 

Also Wesley has to be the biggest Magic killer of all time. The guy is averaging 9 points a game, shooting 35% from the field this season. What does he do last night? Scores 18 points, shoots 50% from the field and 60% from 3P land. :upset: This guy always plays big against us for some reason or another. 

Oh and Davis is an idiot. He didn't use DH in the post, like he should have against a 4 inches shorter JH. Hedo, Francis and Hill should have all been used more in the post as well when smaller guys were defending them. You figure their game plan would have been go to DH early and often because god knows JH isn't a world defender.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

You guys booed Tmac good, he deserves it he screwed you like he screwed the raps.:yes:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> You guys booed Tmac good, he deserves it he screwed you like he screwed the raps.:yes:


He didn't screw either team, since when are you not allowed to want to go to a team with a better chance of winning (at least in his opinion)? Especially Toronto, he was a free agent, he's not required to stay on a team that he doesn't want to stay on. That's just silly.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know what anyone else was booing him for, but I was booing him for completely giving up halfway through the season, then skipping to Houston like last season was everyone's fault but his own, and then him trashing us on WDBO. THAT is what I booed him for and they're all [email protected] good reasons. Now I just have 1 more reason to boo him for. The fact that he has the refs heads where the sun don't shine. 

And who was it that Yao pretty much murdered (and no whistle, of course) right before they called a touch foul on us on the other end in the 4th?


----------

